# Near twin tiers? babies of both sexes available, albinos. pics.



## MsMollyE (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, I accidentally bought a pregnant rat. I have Sixteen babies. Nine boys and seven girls I THINK. They'll be ready a little over two weeks from now. I'm in the twin tiers, I can't deliver, I don't have a car, you will most likely have to arrange the transportation. They are free to good homes if you are seriously interested e-mail [email protected] and I will give you more information on my locality. These rat pups have been handled since they were less than a week old, they are going on 3 weeks old now, they are so cute and will be very friendly. It's a large litter so I just do my best to socialize each one as best I can. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I need them! I need them all!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

They are so cute! I love little albinos<3


----------

